# Death Guard Plague Marines



## Akirros (Nov 18, 2009)

I haven't played or painted 40k for over 3 years and back in the day my painting wasn't really that great. I've recently started up again with a Death Guard army and i'm hoping since i'm a little older and have a little more artistic experience my models will look an acceptable standard.

Here are a few of my first Plague Marines, they still need basing and a bit of touching up but you get the idea! Sorry for the bad quality!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Those are some sweet models. +rep.


----------



## Bushido (Sep 22, 2009)

pretty impresive, really good work


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Welcome back to the hobby and nice work on your DG. They look far more than acceptable +  rep


----------



## majorbragdon (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice paint job.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Acceptable, they look brilliant. I hope my dg look that good.


----------



## Akirros (Nov 18, 2009)

Thank you all very much for the kind words! It makes painting an army much more enjoyable knowing people like how it looks! (Y) x


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

These look great. This being your starting point, I think you can certainly go a long way!

The only real suggestion that I have right off is to have a little more contrast. Particularly between the greens and the reds. They both feel like they were highlighted with bleached bone or white. Perhaps a thin red wash on the reds, and a gloss varnish on the gooey bits?


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

Pherion has a good point, but I for one, really like the washed-out look on deathguard.
It all depends on what you want.
The gloss without a doubt though.


----------



## Dar'kir (Jul 11, 2009)

dude, i digg. keep it up!


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

really sweet work mate, the face on that guy looks mint!


----------



## Akirros (Nov 18, 2009)

I need more advice from your fine selves. Here is my army list. (I've already posted it in the army list section) I've just come into £70 and was wondering what things you would all suggest getting my hands on and would like to see me tackle painting first! 

- HQ - 

~Deamon Prince, wings, Warptime
Points: 155


~Deamon Prince (Nurgle model) Wings, Mark Of Nurlge, Nurgles Rot
Points: 165


- Troops - 

~Plague Marines 
1 Plague Champion with power fist 
6 Plague Marines, 2 Melta, 1 personal Icon
1 Rhino (Twin Linked Bolter)
Points: 266

~Plague Marines
1 Plague Champion with power fist 
6 plague marines, 2 Melta, 
1 Rhino (Twin Linked Bolter)
Points: 261

- Heavy Support -

~Obliterator Cult
1 Obliterator
Points 75

~Obliterator Cult
1 Obliterator
points 75


Total: 992

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Akirros (Nov 18, 2009)

So I've now got two squads of Plague Marines, a Daemon Prince and two Obliterators painted! I'll upload pictures of them all once I can get shots that do them justice. For now have a taste of my first Obliterator!


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

You see GW? You can produce awesome models, with just a simple basecoat and a few drybrushes and washes, no need for god knows how many steps, to achieve a WORSE affect...

awesome...


----------



## ENGARDE (Apr 4, 2009)

those a great plague marines dude, similar to how i paint mine as im not a fan of the overly intense green marines with horrid fluro pink guts!! +rep


----------



## ENGARDE (Apr 4, 2009)

- HQ - 

~Deamon Prince, wings, Warptime
Points: 155


~Deamon Prince (Nurgle model) Wings, Mark Of Nurlge, Nurgles Rot
Points: 165

_both good HQ choices_

- Troops - 

~Plague Marines 
1 Plague Champion with power fist 
6 Plague Marines, 2 Melta, 1 personal Icon
1 Rhino (Twin Linked Bolter)
Points: 266

_excellent exactly how i play my PM_

~Plague Marines
1 Plague Champion with power fist 
6 plague marines, 2 Melta, 
1 Rhino (Twin Linked Bolter)
Points: 261

_excellent - maybe drop the meltas for some plasma guns for MEQ, MC etc as you already have oblits and DP's for anti armour_

- Heavy Support -

~Obliterator Cult
1 Obliterator
Points 75

~Obliterator Cult
1 Obliterator
points 75

_who could possibly say no to obliterators!!!_

Total: 992

All in all very solid, my only concern is that you only have 2 scoring units of 7, so only really 14 bodies on the board, and while plague marines are renown for their survivability, anything in the league of demolisher cannons or battle cannons are going to deny you not only your armour save but you FNP too (instant death's a bitch), and at 23 points a model its gonna hurt. I suggest possibly dropping one DP and trying to put a few more bodies on the table. 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Akirros (Nov 18, 2009)

My thoughts exactly! Fielding the army as it is there is really a double edged sword, it can go beautifully and it can go horrifically.

I'm dropping one DP like you suggested and adding a squad of 10 or so regular Chaos Space Marines to thicken up my scoring units!

Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

Awesome! Makes me feel kinda crappy about my models... aside from shattering my self confidence... GREAT!
woog out


----------



## Ebsolom Dhaark (Jun 5, 2008)

First of all, nice work on the Death Guard. I like the muted and putrid tones you have used. As for the £70 you have lying around, how about bulking out those Obliterators to 2 units of two? Gauranteed to cause headaches:victory:
+Rep


----------



## c013 (Apr 28, 2008)

I love death guard, looking at them just makes me happy, and these are making me ecstatic. *flicks a tear from his eye and sniffels

Well done.


----------



## Dillusion1979 (Jan 1, 2010)

I think your painting is great! But i really want some different shades on them and they would be perfect!

Some purple and more deliberate signs of damage on the armour and i would love them!

Rep for the grimeyness! :good:


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

There is simply no such thing as 'too much Nurgle'. Nice work.


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

Got to give some plus rep for the Obliterator! there pal.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Nice work in here, certainly more than just 'acceptable' as far as paint goes. Keep up the nice work!



One thing guys, this is the hobby section and not the army list section. Please post lists and such in the Army Lists area, not here. Thanks.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Akirros said:


> So I've now got two squads of Plague Marines, a Daemon Prince and two Obliterators painted! I'll upload pictures of them all once I can get shots that do them justice. For now have a taste of my first Obliterator!


What have you used to make these/this Terminator? It looks like a cross over between a Terminator and a Obliterator (spelling?). How did you make it look so rotten and diseased?


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

An Obliterator with a Terminator Head....pretty sure :grin:


----------

